# Official Chicago @ Milwaukee. Sunday December 26, 2004, 6pm cst.FSNN / CSN-CHI NBAL



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Official Thread Prediction [email protected]*

BULLS 95
BUCKS88


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bucks 85
Bulls 82

Redd leads all scorers with 29

Gordon has an off night

Hinrich goes off for 25


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 94

Bucks 85

Eddy with 25!!

6 in a row  !  !


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

*Bulls* 91 - *Bucks* 82

Top Performers:
Tyson Chandler - 18pts, 14rebs, 4blks, 2stls

Michael Redd - 24pts, 6rebs, 1ast


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Why not?

Bulls 95
Bucks 81

Gordon high scorer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks are 6-16. What a difference a season makes. they have lost 5 in a row. They are 5-7 at home. So, a much different team at home; however, three of the five losses they have gotten in a row were at home. Philly, Sacremento and Portland. 

they score 94.9 pts a game but give up 98.6. 

Bulls. Five wins a row and are no longer in last place in the central division. They can keep it that way with a win over Milwaukee. Bulls are 3-8 on the road but one of the wins was an impressive win @ Detroit. Bulls are a full 2 games ahead of Milwaukee and are 2.5 games behind Indiana. 

Bulls score 90.2 pts a game and allow 93.7. 

Good teams need to beat teams they are suppose to beat. Believe it or not we are now in that catagory. We should beat Milwauke.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry off to a hot start, looks like he didn't eat that much ham yesterday.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy Curry, 8 points in the first 4 minutes.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Curry looking good.. Redd is shooting is red hot!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry off to a hot start, looks like he didn't eat that much ham yesterday.


MMMMM, HAM!!

:drool: :drool:


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn, can someone stick Micheal Redd.

Curry is looking dominant.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

jesus, we are getting killed again on the O glass.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry is looking dominant.


On both sides of the ball too. His defense has been very good tonight.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

score?


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

28-23 Bucks


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

No Nocioni so far?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

28-23 Bucks


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

DAMN!!!!!!!our perimeter defense sucks!!!!we already gave up 28 points,tighten up the pressure guys!!!!!!!!:upset:


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Kirk out with 2 fouls, 3 straight turnovers since he went to the bench


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Getting killed by the awful Bucks?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I hate that scrub named Zaza Pachulia.

:upset:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We look like ****.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We aren't guarding anyone.
Redd with 20 in the first, we are forcing stupid shots on the other side as well.
Too many boards allowed also.

So overall a terrible 1st quarter.

36-24 after 1.


Wow, that was terrible.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Bucks 27 shots Bulls 15 shots


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Horrible quarter. Horrible defense.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The best way to end the streak is to get blown out by 20+ points.


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe one of these days Nocioni will learn to pass the ball.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

awful quarter ...we must stop michaell redd...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

who´s guarding michael redd?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

We came to this game as very good defensive team and this mediocre Bucks team scored 36 in only 1 quarter? On .519 from the field?

Fuc* this!!

:upset: 

:upset: 

:sour: 

:dead:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> The best way to end the streak is to get blown out by 20+ points.


It won't stay that way. The Bulls are playing good D overall but they so far have no anserw for Redd. Deng? 
Redd can't possibly stay this hot, can he?


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> who´s guarding michael redd?


Nobody


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> who´s guarding michael redd?


Gordon and hinrich i believe.


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

Why did we stop feeding Curry?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Gordon played 2 minutes....


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What in hell is this?
Same Ole' Bulls do everything you possibly can wrong.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Zaza Pachulia for MVP!!!

:upset:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where's curry????????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are completely out of rythm...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm so tired of Noc running around with no plan in mind and turning it over every damn time.
He needs to take his seat on the bench until he can figure how to play under control.


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

It's kind of a tradition for me to say "this game is over" 15 minutes into Bulls games if they're losing, but I think it's a legitimate complaint at this time. I sincerely believe there's no way for them to win this game.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

We're sucking ***.

It's not surprising since these guys are still bums. Seriously, Skiles made a horrible decision when he lets these guys dictate practice.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GEtting whored on the boards and committing almost 1 turnover a minute :dead:

This was the game that scared me the most on our upcoming schedule....and it looks we're going to get blown out.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring curry back


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

GUARD SOMEONE!

Zaza is ripping us a fresh one.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

seems as though redd is the reason for the bucks lead...am i right? stop him and we'll be back in it, unless they are really playing bad that it wont make a difference...


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Bulls close to 44-51


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hinrich and Gordon bringing us back


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we seem to be focus now...we need currry down low.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

holy smokes, that ben cross over rainbow jumper was sweet.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Curry back in after a ton of rest.
Time to start dominating.

Othella out.
He played great.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben and Redd are starting to duel.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

That's it, I can't hold it in.
Noc is worthless on O.
He ****s up everything.
This guy has no idea what he's doing when he gets the ball, and constantly committs offensive fouls.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni has been nothing short of awful.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

NOCIONI is trying to do to much...

He's playing terribly right now...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Please, sit Nocioni right now. Give his minutes to Deng and Griffin.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

We are getting absolutely brutalized on the boards.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Terrible way to end the first half.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnover killing us...but we are shootinh over 60%


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't want to see Nocioni ever again! He needs to sit his *** on the bench and learn the damn rules. He's killing our momentum when his butt comes on the floor.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Look, when you hit .600 from the floor and still lose by 9...thats awful. No defense, no rebounds. Pachulia has 5 OFFENSIVE boards in 18 minutes.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> I don't want to see Nocioni ever again! He needs to sit his *** on the bench and learn the damn rules. He's killing our momentum when his butt comes on the floor.


Tell that to Skiles, not to Nocioni.


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

Nocioni's problem is that he's an 18 foot and in player that thinks he's a 22 foot and in player, and that he thinks he's a good ballhandler, and he's unwilling to pass. 

Other than that, he's fine.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>randyripoff</b>!
> Nocioni's problem is that he's an 18 foot and in player that thinks he's a 22 foot and in player, and that he thinks he's a good ballhandler, and he's unwilling to pass.
> 
> Other than that, he's fine.


So far this season he is playing terrible IMO. I have watched around 10 games and I never saw him play like he did in Spain or in Argentina. I know, this is the NBA but still. 
He will be a great contributor for us down the stretch, but right now he is hurting us and deserves to get benched. And since we need some D to stop Redd, just give Griffin a chance at doing his job.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>randyripoff</b>!
> Nocioni's problem is that he's an 18 foot and in player that thinks he's a 22 foot and in player, and that he thinks he's a good ballhandler, and he's unwilling to pass.
> 
> Other than that, he's fine.


Seems like a problem with all scrubs in the NBA.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

stop charging only andres,why don;t u blame kirk also that let redd puts 26 in 2 quarters?


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

It seems to me that Nocioni's best games have been those when all of his shots were going towards the hoop, and taken within 18 feet of the basket.

When he gets a defensive rebound, I find myself screaming "get it to a guard" at the TV. He's not a bad player, but he needs to figure out that there are a lot of things he could do against international talent that doesn't work in the NBA.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> stop charging only andres,why don;t u blame kirk also that let redd puts 26 in 2 quarters?


Milwaukee built there lead after Kirk came out of the game. Then the Bulls came back as soon as Kirk came back into the game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Eleven offensive rebounds for the bucks to our one.:dead:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why curry was benched?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to play inside and draw some fouls.....so we can get to the line


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

72-67 getting closer


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks like Milwaukee is very shorthanded


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's time for Gordon to start putting on a show.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Deng misses
Chandler misses
Mason misses

76-73 end of 3rd


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, if we could just rebound and take care of the ball.....we'd be up BIG in this game. But still, gotta hand it to this squad. Down so big but have come back to trail by only 3 at the end of 3 qtrs.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Redd is really tired. It's time for us to smoke these *******s out of their own gymn. GO BULLS!

BTW, Deng can bother Redd. I hope that Skiles considers putting Deng on Redd in the 4th.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwst25</b>!
> It's time for Gordon to start putting on a show.




Yes!


Our defense is for real!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if we slow michael redd, we should win this...but we need curry back.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry got taken out because he blew a defensive assignment. The fact that the Bulls made the run with solid defense is probably reinforcing that you win with defense. That being said, get Eddy back in there and see if he learned anything.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Redd offensive foul, Nocioni got under his skin


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

ALL TIED


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

THE GORDON SHOW IS ABOUT TO BEGIN


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

gordon for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!clutcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

lol Andres flopped big time on that Redd offensive foul


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

ben on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
big game by othella


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bring curry!!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben 'Dollar' Gordon

Dollar= 4 quarters or 4TH QUARTER

he's an assassin in the 4th...


spread the word...


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

score please? NBA.com is gay...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harrington and Davis have played a good game for us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big bucket by Curry.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

GRRR SCORE PLEASE


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

87-86 Milwaukee


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

go to yahoo for the score. It's 87-86 Mil.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Time to stop redd, 90% of the plays will be designed for him.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> big bucket by Curry.


THIS DONT SHOW UP ON NBA.com and it says score is 86-87 Bucks...


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Redd misses
Hinrich misses
James hits 89-86


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Time to play inside...


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

HInrich needs to wake the **** up!


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nocioni misses
Mason hits 91-86
Curry misses


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

The rule of the 4th quarter is that all shots come from Ben. Why are we straying from this?


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Curry makes 1 of 2 ft
James misses
Curry misses
Deng travelling


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great gordon!!!


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Gordon for 3 91-90
timeout bucks


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Huge ****ing trey from Gordon. Now, we needs a defensive stop!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

BS...

that was off his foot

why the hell they gotta cheat like that...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Dolla.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Ben Dolla.



the name fits so well...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

just one more stop!!!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> BS...
> 
> that was off his foot
> ...


exactly why i'm not a ref...lol


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

wow....such clutch...


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Smith hits 93-90
Gordon misses


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

i'm bleeding


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

F! Poor clutch D tonight 

Game over.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

23 seconds left 96-90 milwaukee


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we lost it,end of streak:no: :no:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope that Curry and Chandler shapes the **** up for the next game.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

here comes pike


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hinrich hits 96-92
Williams fouled


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Williams 1 of 2 free throws 97-92
timeout bulls


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hinrich misses
Redd fouled


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

99-92 game over


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It is very embarresing that we got abused by Redd like this. I lost all respect for the mans game after Kobe destroyed him in two games earlier this year and here we are giving up 37 to the guy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: LeBron one board away from a triple-double. Gooden with 18/17. Near the end of the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Cavs win, LeBron doesn't get the trip-doub, Gooden finishes with 18/18.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

reason's why we lost

(1) Skiles had Curry out way to long
(2) Deng and Noch didn't show up to score
(3) to many looks for Redd(hate him)
(4) to many offensive rebounds for the Bucks



=



Loss:upset:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> It is very embarresing that we got abused by Redd like this. I lost all respect for the mans game after Kobe destroyed him in two games earlier this year and here we are giving up 37 to the guy.


No matter what kobe did to Redd, you gotta respect his game. He's one of THEE best shooters in basketball.

We stay getting lit up by guards though

Chancey - 30 something
Tisley - 32
Redd - 39


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

...at least we got Ben 'dolla bill' Gordon a new nickname


*shrugs*


u know..i actually get affected emotionally when we lose...it's hard being a real fan sometimes...


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> We stay getting lit up by guards though
> 
> Chancey - 30 something
> ...


Tinsley did take over 30 shots though, and he hit about 10 of them.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

While I think Duhon is doing an awesome job, it's clear that bigger guards have been abusing our miggits. I'm not calling for a starting lineup change. However, if the trend continues, Skiles should consider putting Griffin in the starting lineup and move Hinrich back to pg.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

too many turnovers and too many offensive rebounds allowed. Other than that we should have won. 

We are still ok. One posters touched on a point that we all have talked about. The need for a bigger SG. . We do not need him to score, just defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Didn't Curry have 12 points in Q1?

I think he sat until 5:00 left in the game.

The Milwaukee announcers said he made "one mistake" and got benched. 

And I was hoping Skiles was starting to figure things out.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Ben Conrad had a nice game (those of you who watched the game on FSN Milwaukee know what I'm talking about, lol).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheWindyCityBallers</b>!
> Ben Conrad had a nice game (those of you who watched the game on FSN Milwaukee know what I'm talking about, lol).


Ben Conrad sells tickets for the Bucks ;-)


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Yeah lol. The guy kept saying "Conrad into the game" "Conrad drives and gets fouled".....I'm glad he finally caught himself.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They were right about Curry. They also pointed out that Chandler had a terrific game against them last time, and he didn't get into the game for quite a while.

You'd think we'd watch some old game tapes once in a while...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is a patented Skile's Loss.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The box score doesnt give Gordon alot of props, but Ben Gordon is playing some very good defense. You look at what Red did, but the man was making some tough shots, iam still waiting to see someone post up and dominate Ben Gordon but it still hanst happended. Red is a great player, Tinsley was on fire and was tearing up other teams as well, and billups has allways been an amazing scorer.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> This is a patented Skile's Loss.


lmfao


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Someone needed to knock Redd on his arse. Shake his rythmn. I would hard fouled him had I been in there.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Man, if we could just rebound and take care of the ball.....we'd be up BIG in this game. But still, gotta hand it to this squad. Down so big but have come back to trail by only 3 at the end of 3 qtrs.


It appears that this was the astute observation in the game.

By the box score, it doesn't look like we played too badly. Curry got his 15, Gordon was 7-16 and very good from the arc. Hinrich got his 18 and 6, and Deng scored 9.

But Chandler getting 8 boards isn't enough; it just means he didn't get enough playing time. Nocioni stunk it up; Deng didn't capitalize enough in his slightly extended minutes.

Yet, if you look across the stat lines, it seems like both teams played a pretty good game.

Bulls shot 45% from the field, 35% from the arc, 16-18 FT's, 92 points. Bucks shot 47.6% from the field, .25 poor for the three ball, 18-21 FT's, 99 points. 

It must be that we lost out in rebounding. Why didn't we play more Chandler?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I understand why Skiles pulled Curry but can't understand why he sat him so long. 
In the games where Curry played well, he was playing great defense as well as scoring. If Curry realized he got pulled because he wasn't following the defensive game plan, he should of quickly been returned to the line up. 

Curry and Chandler had bad defensive efforts last night but where the Bulls really got killed was not having length to go with Redd. Kirk and Gordon played on Redd all night but Redd continued to shoot over them. The match up on Redd was where the game was lost but the effort was there just not the height. I was hoping to see Skiles place Deng or Adrian out on Redd but he brought in defensive specialist Pike. 

But hey you can't win them all, maybe the Bulls will learn something from this loss.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This was a tough loss, but I'm not that upset by it. We almost pulled it out after being down 18 against a decent home team that shot lights out for much of the game. Even good teams have losses like these. As long as we come back out and beat NJ on Tuesday, we're fine. And I think we will.

I don't know why Eddy sat so long. He should have come back in earlier. Same with Deng near the end. Why was Nocioni in there and WHY WHY WHY did they design a play for him late? We have Ben Gordon on the floor and we come out of a timeout with a play called for Nocioni? That just makes NO SENSE. And that's not Nocioni hating, that's just common sense.

And when is Skiles going to realize the ball should be in Ben's hands at the end of any quarter? How many times are we going to have to see Duhon or Hinrich not be able to get a good shot off while Ben is just standing there watching? There was a specific time yesterday (end of half?) where Ben even tried to come and get the ball from Duhon, but Duhon called him off! Give Ben the damn ball!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

The things i noticed in this game that the bulls played a good overall game, but the same thing happened in this game that happened in detroit. They had too many turnovers, they were able to win in detroit but not last night. Im almost certain they would have won this game had they not given up the ball so much. thats just the sign of a young team i guess. 

We shot really well but when the other team takes more they will likely make more, despite the percentages.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> It must be that we lost out in rebounding. Why didn't we play more Chandler?


The Bucks outrebounded us by 9 in the 1st half. Chandler only played 5 minutes. He did have 2 fouls but it didn't make sense to me to having him sitting that long. The Bucks announcers actually thanked Skiles for this at one point.

-----------------------------------------

Overall, not one to get too worked up about. Redd was out of his mind in shooting.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Curry was yanked becuase he was not effectively rebounding. They were getting killed on the glass. Why he sat for so long is still a question. Was he being disciplined or was Skiles looking for a lineup that would make up for the lack of rebounding. Hmmmmm?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> I understand why Skiles pulled Curry but can't understand why he sat him so long.


Ding ding ding.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> The things i noticed in this game that the bulls played a good overall game, but the same thing happened in this game that happened in detroit. They had too many turnovers, they were able to win in detroit but not last night. Im almost certain they would have won this game had they not given up the ball so much. thats just the sign of a young team i guess.
> 
> We shot really well but when the other team takes more they will likely make more, despite the percentages.


This is a great post. Less turnovers will come the more these guys play together.

Nocioni needs to control himself offensively better and Curry needs to rebound the basketball and not let Zaza Gabor abuse him.


----------

